# Reel mowing when dormant or when having fungus



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm trying to diagnose a problem I'm having when reel mowing with GM1000. I have a new 8 blade reel, high cut bedknife, and mowing at .75 inch. Is it common for it to have difficulty mowing areas that have fungus or when lawn is dormant? Grass blades are getting stuck between reel and bedknife causing the reel to get stuck. I don't think I'm taking too much off at once. I'm mowing zeon zoysia.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

rvczoysia said:


> I'm trying to diagnose a problem I'm having when reel mowing with GM1000. I have a new 8 blade reel, high cut bedknife, and mowing at .75 inch. Is it common for it to have difficulty mowing areas that have fungus or when lawn is dormant? Grass blades are getting stuck between reel and bedknife causing the reel to get stuck. I don't think I'm taking too much off at once. I'm mowing zeon zoysia.


My first thought is there is too much clearance between the reel and the knife. If it's cutting paper and you still have this problem, then I'd look at the spring tension on the bedknife adjusters. (Too light)


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> rvczoysia said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to diagnose a problem I'm having when reel mowing with GM1000. I have a new 8 blade reel, high cut bedknife, and mowing at .75 inch. Is it common for it to have difficulty mowing areas that have fungus or when lawn is dormant? Grass blades are getting stuck between reel and bedknife causing the reel to get stuck. I don't think I'm taking too much off at once. I'm mowing zeon zoysia.
> ...


For the most part it pinches a piece of paper across the whole reel. However I cant get it to cut paper for nothing and I just backlapped. I feel like this issue shouldn't happen regardless of how much I'm cutting off or conditions of the turf.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> rvczoysia said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to diagnose a problem I'm having when reel mowing with GM1000. I have a new 8 blade reel, high cut bedknife, and mowing at .75 inch. Is it common for it to have difficulty mowing areas that have fungus or when lawn is dormant? Grass blades are getting stuck between reel and bedknife causing the reel to get stuck. I don't think I'm taking too much off at once. I'm mowing zeon zoysia.
> ...


Sorry for the newbie question but the tension screw you're referring to is the quality of cut adjustment screw?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What was your HOC before mowing with the GM1000? If you were mowing with a rotary I can almost guarantee you are cutting too much off at once which is jamming up the mower. Also, Zoysia is known to be a very tough grass to mow even when it isn't dormant so that could be contributing to the problem too. When you start getting down into the crown and stalky(I think I made that word up  )part of the grass it makes it harder for the mower to cut which will also cause the jamming issue. I have never mowed Zoysia before so take that for what it's worth but I'm pretty confident in my answer. Hopefully someone with zoysia like @Redtwin or @Spammage can confirm or deny what I said. Also, dormant grass is usually dry so you aren't getting any lubrication between the reel and bedknife like you would when it's actively growing and would have moisture in the blades.

As for your mower not cutting paper, I'm assuming you installed the reel and bedknife yourself? You need to go back to the garage and readjust the reel to bedknife contact so that it's barely touching equally on both sides and backlap the mower until it starts to cut paper. It may take a little bit of time and some minor adjustments here and there but just keep at it. You will learn what right sounds and feels like while doing it. Also, read the manual and see what it says and follow that over what I just said as I have never backlapped a Toro but I can't see there being that much difference between reel mowers.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@rvczoysia as mentioned, zoysia is a difficult grass to get a clean cut on. Your mower has to be sharp. If it won't cut paper, then you won't be getting a good cut on zoysia. Dormant zoysia isn't much different either. My zoysia will kill the gx120 on my CalTrimmer in the Spring if I'm trying to cut too much off at once. I would readjust your reel to bedknife clearance and backlap until you are cutting paper easily before trying again.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Yeah, it's pinching the grass just like it's pinching the paper when you do the test. I have a really hard time keeping my GM1000 cutting paper but I have an old reel that needs to be replaced. On a new reel, the first backlap session is going to take a little bit and you may need to do it in steps using multiple grits. I use 80, 120, and 180, though I only used the 80 the first time I did it on my machine and only a couple of rounds applying it. Also, let it run for a while on each application. I do my own backlapping but I've watched our grinder guy at a local golf course backlap a friend's mower and he just sets it and walks away. He comes back to it occasionally to reapply compound or give it a spritz of water. I bet he let it sit for 15 to 20 minutes each application. I use a hand-held 1/2" drill to backlap so I can't walk away but if I'm having problems, I will let it run for 5-10 minutes each application. As @Mightyquinn said, you will definitely start to recognize what "right" sounds like.

Another thing you might want to check out is the drive belts under the muffler. If they are worn or old they will not power through the heavier stuff, especially the "stalky" stuff.  There are two of them. I had a similar issue as you and it turned out the belts had some cracks in them. They worked fine under normal pressure but slipped and bound up the reel when pushed hard. With the new belts it blazes through easily now even when I don't have the best edge on my reel.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Thank you all for the tips. I've had the new reel/bedknife throughout the growing season but also have battled fungus. It definitely struggles in those dead areas and again now when I tried a clean up mow with it semi dormant. HOC has always been .75 to .90.

When setting reel to bedknife I back adjustment screws all the way out and start adjusting the leading edge first. I have to crank down the leading edge screw much more than the opposing edge to make contact. Now sure if that's how its engineered or might be some sort of issue there. I'll give it another go. A friend of a friend installed the new reel that is a golf course mechanic. I've done the backlapping myself, but as redtwin mentioned it may be best to see what "right" looks like for once and let a mechanic backlap it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

rvczoysia said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > rvczoysia said:
> ...


Apparently after looking again, the GM1000 doesn't have tension adjustments. They have the springs but the tension is fixed. So, assuming the springs are present and unbroken, they are not likely to be the problem. But if there is not enough spring tension on the bedknife, the knife can move away from the reel in heavy cutting conditions and produce conditions like you describe. Dull cutting edges will exacerbate this condition, as will starting off with too much reel to bedknife clearance.

For proper reel to knife clearance:

https://media.toro.com/servicemanuals/96889sl.pdf

Section 7, Page 11 "Bedknife To Reel Adjustment"

Page 131 of the PDF.

The aforementioned springs are pictured in Figure 12, Item 3.

RE: The paper test - a single strip of copy paper held near parallel to bedknife should drag when pinched between the reel blade and the knife. Fold that paper and stand it up perpendicular to the knife, it should cut cleanly.

You may notice that the Toro manual says to use newsprint for the clearance adjustment and doesn't specifically call out using thicker paper to test the cut. Hence it's common (in the field) to just get the reel close with copy paper, make the final adjustments by ear, and test the cut with a folded strip.

With the clearance set proper, you may hear very light contact of the reel knives with the bedknife. That's perfectly acceptable. When turning the reel by hand, it may sound like a light "tinkling". If you hear a heavy scissoring sound - too tight. Start at the 5:00 mark on this vid to see/hear how it goes.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Thank you sir! I reset the reel to bedknife and it still had trouble with the reel getting jammed. When things green up and the lawn is healthy I may raise HOC and start taking it back down slowly. The information you all provided has been a big help.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Sounds like improperly set up. Take a stroll around here and toros manuals on getting it dialed in.

Pinching paper is not going to cut the grass welled fungus/dormant or not.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

rvczoysia said:


> Thank you sir! I reset the reel to bedknife and it still had trouble with the reel getting jammed. When things green up and the lawn is healthy I may raise HOC and start taking it back down slowly. The information you all provided has been a big help.


I've noticed when "scalping" you actually need to create more space between the reel and bedknife to help prevent the jamming of the reel. Since you are cutting off dead material the quality of cut isn't as important.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> rvczoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you sir! I reset the reel to bedknife and it still had trouble with the reel getting jammed. When things green up and the lawn is healthy I may raise HOC and start taking it back down slowly. The information you all provided has been a big help.
> ...


This is a very good point! I would also check those belts again for wear.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

I backlapped again and reset quality of cut. It's actually cutting paper now. I still couldn't hear it making light contact after the pinching paper test so I cranked it down a couple more times on each side until I could hear it. Now it's cutting paper for a change.

However it is still jamming the reel with grass. Is it too much going from roughly .85 to .70? I'll check the belts tomorrow but other than that I"m out of ideas.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

rvczoysia said:


> I backlapped again and reset quality of cut. It's actually cutting paper now. I still couldn't hear it making light contact after the pinching paper test so I cranked it down a couple more times on each side until I could hear it. Now it's cutting paper for a change.
> 
> However it is still jamming the reel with grass. Is it too much going from roughly .85 to .70? I'll check the belts tomorrow but other than that I"m out of ideas.


Have you ever dethatched the lawn? If not, dethatch in the spring and summer to keep it thinned down. This will make it much easier for your mower to handle the turf. I purchased a used dethatcher a few years ago and run it twice a year on my bermuda. Makes a huge difference with the cut and appearance. :thumbup:


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

gpbrown60 said:


> rvczoysia said:
> 
> 
> > I backlapped again and reset quality of cut. It's actually cutting paper now. I still couldn't hear it making light contact after the pinching paper test so I cranked it down a couple more times on each side until I could hear it. Now it's cutting paper for a change.
> ...


Yes I verticut it a few times a year. I got a clean cut on it at .80 but it wont go lower with the current conditions. I might try to go a bit lower when it greens up. Might be just me but it seems to not cut well when the lawn isn't green and healthy. I can tell from the sound of it cutting compared to when its green. Thanks to everyone's help I do know how to get the mower to cut paper :thumbup:


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Cutting paper = sharp blade!

You are probably taking too much off in one go. Try raising HOC do some passes and continue to lower HOC until you get to your target height.

I have the same issue if I try to take off too much at a time. @Mightyquinn recommended 1/16in increments if I remember correctly. I follow that as a guide and it works well.
It takes a lot of passes, but no frustrating jamming.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

rjw0283 said:


> Cutting paper = sharp blade!
> 
> You are probably taking too much off in one go. Try raising HOC do some passes and continue to lower HOC until you get to your target height.
> 
> ...


Yes, from my experience, taking 1/10 of an inch off at a time will help reduce the jamming along with making the gap between the reel and bedknife bigger. The lower you go the higher the chances of jamming will occur.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > Cutting paper = sharp blade!
> ...


Thank you. I was just wondering if taking it down with a rotary mower would be any harm? I got a clean cut at .80 with a reel. My honda rotary mower can go to 1" but actual HOC is more like sub .50. I tried a few test strips and although it scalps bad...almost down to dirt, the mower seems to have more power to get through it. Would there be any harm to the turf by doing this?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

rvczoysia said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > rjw0283 said:
> ...


NO, it may actually make scalping a little easier as there will be less stuff to remove for the reel mower.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

rvczoysia said:


> I backlapped again and reset quality of cut. It's actually cutting paper now. I still couldn't hear it making light contact after the pinching paper test so I cranked it down a couple more times on each side until I could hear it. Now it's cutting paper for a change.
> 
> However it is still jamming the reel with grass. Is it too much going from roughly .85 to .70? I'll check the belts tomorrow but other than that I"m out of ideas.


Do you hear the engine bog down when it jams? If not, it may be slipping the belt and the problem is no longer poorly adjusted reel clearance. If you've got it cutting paper all the way across the knife, it'd should be good to go as long as it's not set way, way too tight.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> Do you hear the engine bog down when it jams? If not, it may be slipping the belt and the problem is no longer poorly adjusted reel clearance. If you've got it cutting paper all the way across the knife, it'd should be good to go as long as it's not set way, way too tight.


I 100% think this is the problem. I had the exact same problem on my GM1000 and when I looked at the belts, they were old and cracked. After replacing, I was popping wheelies at the turns again.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

The engine doesn't seem to have issues. I inspected the top belts that are easy to get to and they looked in good shape. No cracking at all. I'll inspect the bottom section under this and see if I can find anymore belts to inspect.

I took my push mower and mowed on the lowest setting and took off a LOT of grass. Actual HOC ranges anywhere from .50 to 1 inch now. I was surprised how much the reel mower floats on the turf. When I get a chance I'll try mowing with the GM1000 to see if this helps. I'm really hoping so.

Just wanted to say thanks for your patience and the help.


----------

